# No!  They're Not New Posts Anymore



## mudbug (Mar 11, 2005)

How come after I've finally caught up and read everything some of the thread titles still appear as "new" posts?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 11, 2005)

duh, I think I figured it out (forgive me, it's early here).  I clicked on the "Mark Forums Read" thingy at the bottom of the page.

Right? :?:


----------



## Raine (Mar 11, 2005)

What I have found is that you have to click on (at the top of the page) the forum you are in.

i.e.  Discuss Cooking > Discuss Cooking Community forums > Forum Help and Ideas > No! They're Not New Posts Anymore 

You would need to click on Forum help and Ideas, then click on discuss cooking. Other wise it will still look like new posts.

kinda of a hassle.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 11, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> How come after I've finally caught up and read everything some of the thread titles still appear as "new" posts?



I'm with you.  It takes me so long to figure out how to get through these different titles that I just forget about it.  Too much time involved.  I just can't pick up a book and start from the beginning and try to remember where I left off have to put bookmarket in where I stopped.  Sorry if I am complaining but this has happened quite often.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 11, 2005)

You're not alone!  To add to the confusion sometimes the posts still come up as new even after you click on the mark post as read button.  Andy's aware and it's on his list of things to look into.

(As a very last resort, I've found if you log out and log back in, everything resets itself.)


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2005)

another bend. when you read them as searched by "new posts", they still show up as un-read until you do as rainee described. after reading, you have to go back to the sub category list page.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 11, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> another bend. when you read them as searched by "new posts", they still show up as un-read until you do as rainee described. after reading, you have to go back to the sub category list page.



I better make note of this.  Worse than trying to fix something that you never did before.  Not sure of what you get.  I do not like insecurity in any form.  As I said before and again not like the good ole days.  This is getting too complicated for someone that just wants to write SIMPLE comment.  Hope I can figure this out someday.  In the meantime, take care everyone.


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2005)

As an option for you, once you finish reading all the threads you want to in a particular forum, there is a tab at the top of the forum called "Forum Tools" you can mark the forum read then. It works for me. Otherwise I see everything I just read still showing up as unread. I have got into the habit of marking each forum read when I am done, that way I can be sure if something new pops up it IS new!


----------

